

Fiddlewax: A New Musical Instrument - akumpf
https://fiddlewax.com/?play

======
akumpf
Just launched this guy yesterday. It's still pretty minimal, but thought it'd
be a good idea to get something up and hear what people think.

So yeah, what do you think of Fiddlewax? :)

